

ATT Sells 200,000 iPhone 4S's in 12 Hours - dvdhsu
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/10/07/att-alone-sees-200000-iphone-4s-preorders-in-first-12-hours/

======
nkassis
I'm not surprised people knew it was coming and they probably put off their
purchases until now.

